# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  ديوان الشاعره عــــابــرة سبيل

## شمعه تحترق

عابرة سبيل ..عاشت وما تت وهي كلغز تمنى الجميع حله ُ ..

حاولت الأختفاء تحت لقب منعها أسمها الحقيقي لكن لم يمنعها الأبداع ..

هي شاعره بالفطره لها من طفولتها الكثير من العفويه والمرح 
فقد جمعت الحب والصدق والبساطه 
والعذوبه في قصائدها كلها..

لم تتصنع ماتكتبه ابدا فقد قالت انا لااعصر الجرح لتفرحوا بنزفه فهذا عذاب اخر ، بل تعصرني الجراح وتولد القصائد 

ولانها صادقه حد الشقاوة كانت لعفويتها النصيب الاكبر من الحب والاعجاب بخفه روحها (رحمها الله )


هذه الرائعه لم تكن في يوم من الايام حريصه على الشهره والتواجد الاعلامي الطاغي الذي نجده من من لايملكون شيئا بل انها لم تجري لقاء صحفيا طوال حياتها ولم يكن لها عنوانا لدي مطبوعه فكل ماهنالك هو ذلك الديوان اليتيم الذي حفظ لها حقها كشاعره كويتيه تستحق التقدير والاعجاب 


مقدمه الديوان :

انا لااعصر الجرح لتفرحوا بنزفه فهذا عذاب اخر ، بل تعصرني الجراح وتولد القصائد 
انا لااتصنع ولا اغير في ملامح قصيدتي بعد ولادتها 

اذا اعلنت القصيده وصولها لااملك لها سوي قلماً صادقاً ينقلها كما هي كما تجول وتتخبط في داخلي 

لا رتوش ولا مكياج 

تقبلوا مني صادق احساسي 

وشاركوني مشاعري 

وشكرا للجميع 



الاهداء: 

له وحده " ابو فهد "


نبذه عن الديوان :

في عام 1418 هـ اصدرت ديوانها الاول وطبع في مطابع الكويت ونفذت نسخه في وقت قصير جداً لكثره الاقبال عليه 

ويحتوي على 84 قصيده وعدد صفحاته 105 ويحتوي على اربعه فصول 

- الفصل الاول : ملامح شاعره 
- الفصل الثاني : كلمات حب 
- الفصل الثالث : اصداء 
- الفصل الرابع : ابتسامات شعريه 


ولم تعبر عن نفسها فقط بل كانت دائما تكتب بالعموم وتحاول ان تكون لسان الجميع .. فمره تكتب عن هم الشاعره مع اهلها 


ومره عن هم الطالبه مع الشعر واخري عن الالم مع الخادمه وهكذا 

فقد جمعت عده شخصيات وتحدثت بلسانهن جمعيا ..

وعندما تساءلوا من تكون عابره ؟ اجابت انها جميع هذه الاشياء .

واليكم بعض القصائد من ديوانها :




لــــــــــــعــيــونـــه

*جاني يقول : اسمعي لابد نتباعد*
*"""" ياخوك ماعاد به حل يريدونه

حسيت باحساس ماحسه معي واحد
"""" حسيت باحساس مدري كيف مضمونه

غربة سليمان وتلقائية مساعد 
"""" وصرخة سلامه .. ونايف صقر بجنونه

ياهمي اللي معايه قايم وقاعد 
"""" من وين مادرت وجهي قيل مديونه

لولاك ياحشمتي للوجه والساعد
"""" يمديني من قو غيضي صرت ملعونه

أقدر أغني وأدق طبول وأواعد
"""" لكني أرغب أقضي العمر مصيونه

أبسطها آخذ جوازي وأجحد الجاحد 
"""" وآخذ شليلي بفمي وأقول : لعيونه*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*نـــــــــون*

*هو يعرف أن القصايد خيالات وفنـون
واقعي مافيه غيـره شريـك بدنيتـي

مالعبوا اهل المغازل عليه ويخسـون
ماشيه في حشمةاللي مشى في حشمتي

من تربي مثلي فبيت عزٍ مايخون
غاليه بالحيل بالحيل عنـدي سمعتـي

ماسهرنـا بالليالـي ندقـدق تليفـون
امحشوم اللي نواه الجليـل بقسمتـي

غالي لو هو يبي قصة العاتـق يمـون
حجته تبقـى وتسقـط لعينـه حجتـي

هو نون وحطه المعتلي في وسط نون
في يدينه دمعتي وفي يدينـه بسمتي
*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*:: آخـذ الدفتـــر ::*


*كل ماقالو لفا الديره 00 غريب 

 قمت أومي في يديني وابتهل 

هيه يالمقبل هلابك يالحبيـــب

 مرحبا وأهليـــــن ياحي الرجل

وإن تــــبين لا صحيب ولا قريب

 أبكي ضيقة أبكي حره وأنفشل

وأعتذر في صوت قطعه النحيب 

العــذر والله رحل عنـــــي طفل

وأكتـــــب التاريـــخ وأوقع صليب

 وآخذ الدفتر معايه 00 وانـــعزل*

==========================================



*ياعنتــــــر*


*لـي صاحب منه تبـي تطلع الروح
 خبل ومن هي مولعه فيه خبــله

عاميــن المح له مع الجد ومزوح  وأقول ياعنتــر تنـاديك  عبلة 

طال المدى ثم قلت أنا أغليك يالوح 
 مجروحة جرح جرح مخاطره عجله

دنق وقال أنا من العام 000 مجروح 
 وأشـر لجرح مبطــــي وسط رجله

*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

)(طيري)(

*طيري غدا بين هالغربــان !!
 يــامن يـدور على طيــري !!

في ساعة خاطري زعلان !!
 بيــــدي سلمته لغيــــري !!

ماهـوب غضب ولا حقـران !!
 يـــا للأسف ضاع تفكيـري !!

ما جابه الخاطر النـــدمان !!
 ولا انـــفعني معاذيــــري !!

لو إنـــــه مخلي العنـــوان !!
 والله لاوريـــه تقديــــــري !!*


==========================================

صبحيه العيد 

ليــته درى صبحيه العيد وش صار = يـاهي جرت لي من عذابي هوايل 

يوم الــعذارى بيحن بعض الاسرار = وجت الــسوالف بين قيل وقايل 

هذي مـــعايدها قبل وقت الاسحار = وهذيك صاحـــبها عطاها رسايل 

وهذي تـقول انه لفا البيت زوار = وهذيك راحت له زيــاره عوايل 

وهذي تفاخر في غلا الصاحب البار = تــقول عايدها بكل الوســايل 

وانا اطالع فوق ويـــمين ويسار = بالعـــيد ماحتي مشطت الجدايل 

==============

مهره الشوق 

جيــتك من الفرحه على مهره الشوق = تسبقـــني الـخطوة على الدرب قدام 

جيـــتك ولا ابالي ولو يطلع العــوق = جيتك وانا شــوقي مــــــوزعني اقسام 

لا..لا تـــهمك ناس مــاتعرف الذوق = يـــسرون تـال اللــيل والصـبح صيام 

ياعم لا مــنطق ولا فيــــه منــــطوق = بعها ، تراني .. بايـــــــعتها للاعدام 

اخذ الرطب قول النــخل يتمر عــذوق = خــيب رجا اللي يرتـــجونه من العام 

واضرب على الكايد ان ماجاب برفوق =مليــت انا ويــاك من عــــــدم الايام

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*ياصاحبــي*

*ياصاحبــي ... بس تكفـى ... لاتجنــنــي* 
*ما عفت من ضرنـي .. وشلون خلانـــي ؟؟*

*حتــى الذي ضرنــي ... لا ضاق يحزنــي* 
*ماعندي أعداء ، كـل النـــاس صدقانــــي*

*قلبــي معاكم نظيف وصافــي ظنـــــي* 
*لا مايتغيــر غـلاك إن صرت ... غلطانــي* 

*والله لا سامح الغلطة وأنــــا ... أغنـــي* 
*من لاعذر صاحبـه يعيش ... وحدانـــــي*

*وإن كان قلبــي حقود ... الله يـــلعنــي* 
*وإن كان مالـي شرف ... عساي للفانــي*
*==============*

حيرة 

لا..قال ردي لي ولا.. قال روحــي = لا .. هو مريــحني ولاهوب مرتاح 

يــغيب ويــعود يفـــــــتق جروحي = واذا استجــــد الجرح لوح لى وراح 

واضحك واجامل وادعي بالفروحي = وبـداخلي نار.. وتجـــاريح وصياح 

واحــاول اخـــفي جروحي بروحي = واخيــط جرح وتنـــفتق عده اجراح 

وان قــربت دمعات عيني تفــــوحي = الله اكــبر ، صـــار لي قلب مزاح

==============
مقدار حبي

مـــقدار حــــبــي عالم فيه ربي =والا الـــموازين لغرامي ظلـومه 

لا ..لا تـقارن حب امك بـــحبي =اخــاف من عينك تطــيح الامـومه 

اخشي يقولوا عنك ماهو متربي= مابي اشــارك في عقوق الرحومه 

يــاغايــتي ماعاد فيني اخــــــبي = حــبك تــعدي حـدود نفس كتومه 

مــابيك تسـال عن مقادير حبــــي = بـــكرة مـع الايام تطــلع علومه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

آخر مـــــوعـــد

*له موعد لاروح الليل وياي 
أول وآخـــر موعــد مع فتاتــــه 

اليوم ما تنفع دموعي ورجواي
اليوم تفصل عن حياتي حياتـــه 

اليوم يعطيني بقايا بقاياي
واعطيه انا ماشلت من ذكرياته 

اليوم بابدل مشاعر حناياي 
يصبح من اخواني وانا من خواته

اليوم يتركني لحالي بدنياي 
مجبور يــــقفي لو يزيد التــــفاته 

اليوم يخلف عن مماشيه ممشاي 
والله ما أضمن من عذابه نجاتــه 

لو اتعلق فيه ما ينفع ابكاي
خلاص فات الوقت واعلن فواتـه 

اليوم بعطيه العزا عقب فرقاي 
عندي خبر وش قيمتي في حياته 

وانا العزا مابيه من كبر بلواي 
ماينفع اللي عاش واعلن وفاتــه 

يارحمة الله ساعديهم بسلواي 
يعوضه الله بانكسار امنياتــــــه 

اليوم ياهمي وياطول مسراي 
يافرحة العذال وأهل الشماتــــه*

*==============*
يادنياي 

جيت بكتب عن شقا عمري قــصيده =مــير عيـــــــــــا القول لا ياقف معي 

شاف همي والــمعاناه الشــــــــديده = اكــبر من القــــــول وحروف النعي 

هــاك يــادنيـاي عمري ماريــــــده = اضربيـني واقسمــــــيني واجمعي 

اي نعم ماني بها الدنيا ســـــــــعيده = مـــن نهـار ولادتي وهمــــــي معي 

عــشت مـحزونه وملتاعه وشــريده =وياكـــبـــــر شــي تخبيه أضلعي 

مــابي بين الناس تبكــــين وحــــيده = وان هجــع طرف البشر ماتهجعي

امــا مـوته حق او ايــــــدي بايــــده =هــــــيه يارحمه الهي .. اسرعي
======================

البطاقه الشخصيه

*أنا عجوز مطلـــقة وام ورعـــــــان 
وأيضاً مدام وبنت وآنس وعانـــس 

أنا بدوية وعايشه عند حضـــــران
وبنت البحر أبـــوي زارع وغارس

أمية ماتعرف حروف وألــــــــــوان
وتلميذة دشت جميــــع المدارس 

ضفره وخبله ، عاقله،في نقصان
شرود وأنطح لي ثمانيـــن فارس

خلونِ أعيش العابره دون عنـــوان
طــــــيف يمر بلا رقابـــــه وحارس* 
*=============*

*سنــــين*

*سنــــين مامرت علومه عليّـــــه
لا علم لا طاري ولا من مكاتيــب

سنين في صبــري وحالي رديه
بين المحاتى وانتظاري وتعذيــب

لا ليل .... لا فرحه.... لادنيا هنيه
يعلم بــــحالي واحد يعلم الغيب

انــــا ان تحريـــت اتـــصاله عليّه 
دقات قلبي ضربها ينفض الجيب

ولو دندنــــت أساوري في يديه
اضم انا الهاتف واهل التراحيب

ابا انطره وابقـــى ببعده وفيـــه
وارفض على شانه جميع الخواطيب*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*ضايقه*

*ضايقه بالحيل محتاجه اشتكي
لولا طبع فيّ .. يمديني شكيت

بس أدور عذر منشان البـــكي
لو يدوسون بطرف ثوبي بكيت

كل ماجيــــت اتريـــــح وارتكي
يزدحم في خاطري الفين بيت

ويش بيدي افعله غير الحكي؟
قاصره خطوات رجلي لو مشيت

أسرعي يانفس موتي واهلكي
صرتي همي يوم بالدنيا شكيت*

*===========*

*إنـــا لــلــه* 
*لـيـتـنـي الـبـارحـه يــا نـايـفــه مــا   سـريــت
يــم درجٍ مـقـفــل مـــن قــديــم   الـسـنــيــن
أشـهـد انـي فـتـحـتـه و انـتـحبــت و    بـكـيــت
شـفـت مـا هـيـض الـجــرح الـقـديــم  الـدفـيــن
شـفـت وسـطـه رسـالـه و لـيـتـنـي مــا    قـريــت
بـيـت شـعـرٍ قـديــم و ظــرف مــع    صـورتـيــن
أشـهـد انــي لـغـيــره بـالـغــلا مــا   عـطـيــت
و اشـهـد انـه بـغـانـي مـيــر مــا مــن   عـويــن
صـحـت مـن قـلـب يـا ويـلـي عـلـى الـلـي هـويـت
و قـمـت امـسح دمـوعـي مــن يـســار و    يـمـيــن
لا طـرالـي حـبـيـبـي بـصــوت واطــي    حـكـيــت
إنـــا لــلــه وإنـــا لـلــولــي   راجـمـعــيــن

===========

لحظة وداع
فارقـت خلـي و كـلٍ ودع   الثانـي
لا عـادك الله يـا فرقـا   المحبينـي
في ليلـة السبـت خليتـه   وخلانـي
يا ليلة السبت جعلـك مـا   تعودينـي
الصاحب اللي عقب مـاراح    بكانـي
و هو بعد قبل مـا يمشـي   مبكينـي
سابع سنة حبهم عايـش    بوجدانـي
طموح و احلام ماتن ، من يعزيني    ؟
و الله مدري انا ابكي بعـد    خلانـي
و لا على عمري اللي راح وسنيني ؟
عنده رقم هاتفي و اسمي   وعنوانـي
ان غير الوقت رايه 00 يتصل    فيني
========

ش اقول له 

باكر يجي 00 يا شيب عيني من الويل
من عقب مـا سافـر سنيـنٍ    مديـه
ش اقول له 00 صاروا عيالي رجاجيل
ش اقول له ؟ 00 ماني بعهده وفيه    ؟
إن قلـت لـه إنـي تعذبـت   بالحيـل
و إن قلت لـه أكبـر عيالـي   سميـه
يبي يعذرني و يتـرك القـال   والقيـل
و لا يجـي ويـا زمـانـي    علـيـه
و ان جبت حظي و المقادير 00   تعليل
و اني ضعيف 00 و رغبة الله   قويـه
يبـي يصـدق كلمتـي دوم   تحلـيـل
و لا يبـي ينسـف كلامـي عليـه   ؟
ش اقول له ؟ 00 ما ينفعن   الاقاويـل
ما دمت مانـي فـي وعـودي   وفيـه
*


واخر قصايد عابره سبيل ترثى نفسها بقصيدة مؤلمه ومحزنه جداا

كتبتها بخط يدها اثناء مرضها تخاطب فيها زوجها وابو عيالها

قائلة :


ترى الذبايح واهلها ماتسلينى === وانا ادرى ان المرض لا يمكن علاجه

ادرى تبى راحتى لا يابعد عينى === حرام ما قصرت ايدك فى حاجه

اخذ وصاتى وامانه لا تبكينى === لو كان لك خاطر ماودى ازعاجه

اابيك فى يديك تشهدنى وتسقينى === وامانتك لا تجى جسمى فى ثلاجه

لف الكفن فى ايديك وضف رجلينى === ماغيرك احد كشف حسناه واحراجه

ابيك بالخير تذكرنى وتطرينى === اجيرنى خالقى من نار وهاجه

سامع على ماجرى بينك وبينى === ايام امسى عدل وايام منعاجه

عيالى همى وانا اللى فينى يكفينى == علمهم الدين تفسيره ومنهاجه
تم ديوان الشاعره عابرة سبيل
الى اللقاء في ديوان جديد مع شاعر آخر


::شمعه::

----------


## الطاهرة

*أود أولاً أن أرحب بزملائي في هذا المنتدى الشيق وإنشاالله في القريب العاجل ستكون هناك لي مشاركات أتمنى أن تحوز على رضى الجميع أخوكم / سيد منتظر*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته ..

مشكوره خيتو شمووع على وضعك لديوانها ..

بارك الله فيك ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بنتظار جديدك .. كل المودة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الطاهره .. أوسيد منتظر

ونحن نرحب بك أكثر ..أخ جديد في اسرتنا المتواده

بإنتظار مشاركاتك وحضورك الكريم

حياك الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شبووووووك ..

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

العفو خيوووو

يعافيك يارب 

وماننحرم من هالطله

----------


## همسات وله

مشكوره خيتي شمعه 
الديوان غايه في لروعه 
حوى الكثير من مشاعر الحب ومشاعر اللم 
كلماته تفصح عن شخصية الشاعره الغامضه 
الله يعطيك العافيه شمعه 
وتسلمين ويسلم لنا قلبك 
وانشاء الله ما ننحرم من  هذا العطاء 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

همسات ..

وجودك هنا 

كان أجمل وأروع

دامت إطلالتك البهيه

ودمتي .

----------


## اسير الهوى

استاذتي شمعة

كم تجولت بهذا الدوين فرايت فيه البداع

والقصيدة الاخيره هي ماشدتني اكثر لا احساسها

جدا غريب مقطع للقلب ولان ساعتها اعظم

مشكورة خية وماقصرتي

لك اجزل تحياتي..

ياســـــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يــــــــاسـر ..

مرحبا ً بتواجدك أخي

بالفعل القصيده الأخيره لهاتأثير مؤلم جدا ً
كانت آخر قصائدها .. بعدها انتقلت الى رحمة الله

ممتنه لحضورك أخي ..

أنا أقل من أن أكون استاذه 

شمعه مجرد هاويه للكتابه لم تصل لشيء بعد

موفق دائما ً

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووو على الطرح الروعهـ* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــرم جديدكـ ..* 

*تح ـــــــــيآـآآآتو* 

*كبريـــــآآـآآء*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته ..

مشكوره خيتو شمووع على وضعك لديوانها ..

بارك الله فيك ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بنتظار جديدك .. كل المودة

----------

